# ok really thinking about it



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

so since day one in fish keeping i have allays wanted a oscar and well it being x mas time i might be able to get some supplies from "sanata" and that would be a great start so i know a 75 would be minim for a single oscar and i would just keep one oscar and i am a firm believer that if you grow fish up together they will grow up and be fine (my mixed 55 is a example some of the fish in their if i introduced now would kill each other) so i was thinking the one fish in a tank i dont mind but others mine so what could i do? for filtration i was planing for sure at least 2 ac 110s and maybe try this DIY canister filter link below stock lights the 200 watt heater for substrate i was thinking some thing like the sand i have in my 40 breeder not much decore prolly some things he can use as toys and such. I have thought of it but could 2 ocsars be done in a 75?the link


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

My answer to two Oscars in a 75 is an emphatic no. There are those that do it, I will never try. I would not want to try two Oscars in anything less than a 6' 125 gallon tank. But when you get down to it, I would never try two Oscars period. The odds are against success.

Two males, hang it up. They may coexist until sexual maturity sets in and then bam.... WWIII in your tank.

A Male and Female? Better hope they reach sexual maturity at the same time, are of comparable strength, and decide its time to spawn at the same time, otherwise one is going to kill the other.

Two females, your best chance.

The problem... there is no viable, reliable way to sex an Oscar. Its a guessing game better left to chance.

A 75 gallon tank is the perfect size for a single Oscar (I think they do better solo anyway) and a small school of Silver Dollars (if you want something else in the tank for movement). For filtration I highly recommend a good canister over two HOBs. I've had good results combining an HOB with a canister, with the HOB configured primarily for mechanical filtration and the canister configured primarily for bio.

For a substrate, pool filter sand is my recommendation. Oscars are diggers and in the act of digging through a gravel substrate they are known to swallow some of the gravel, potentially leading to blockage and subsequent death. If you use gravel, it should be the small gravel, not the large river pebbles. As stated, I consider pool filter sand perfect for an Oscar tank because it is large enough the Oscar will not stir it up too bad and its too small to cause any issues to a digging fish.

For decor, nothing with sharp edges. Oscars are notoriously clumsy, having a habit of gashing themselves on decor in the tank. They are also susceptible to these gashes not healing, developing into bacterial ulcerations.

Aside from that, feed a quality pellet, stay away from feeder fish, and keep nitrates at 20ppm (or less) and you have a fish that will be a part of the family for 10-20 years.

A single adult Oscar in a 55 gallon tank, moderately fed once per day, will result in nitrate creep around 25-30ppm per week. So you can do the math on nitrate creep resulting from two Oscars in a 75. It will be very difficult to maintain nitrates within reason.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

yea i figured 2 would be a stretch how many silver dollars? wouldn't they be to big after they grew up?and i planed on like i said 2 HOB and a canister


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

How many Silver Dollars depends on tank size.

55 gallon tank, no room, single Oscar - no other fish.

75 gallon tank, single Oscar and three Silver Dollars, which is the minimum number of Silver Dollars you want to keep.

100 gallon tank, you can take the Silver Dollar count to 5 or 6.

When buying Silver Dollars just ensure you are NOT getting the "Red Hook" varity (Myleus rubripinnis), as these get substantially larger and would present a bioload issue with your anticipated tank sizes. Otherwise standard silver dollars, stocked at the levels identified above, are within the capacity of the specified tank sizes (when house with an Oscar).


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

ok thanks allot


----------



## Soadown (Jul 14, 2009)

I have had my Tiger O in my 4' 55Gal with a Pleco. Everything is fine. He's loves his tank. However, there is not much in it. Some gravel and one stone with floating plants. I've never had a sickness problem neither aggression problems (oscar toward the pleco).

The water stays crystal clear with just 650gph, all lvls 0 with a 30ppm. Ammonia occasionally spikes with delayed water changes. It's up to you, there may be a bit more water changes than you do in your other tank.

A couple things I found good to cut on any stress, fin/scale wounds is sea salt and stress coat. I do a treatment of the coat about every two weeks and salt 3-4 days a week. Goes to show when I got him in May this year at 1.5" and is now 7.25". Only 7 months and that big... so ya, just depends on how you wanna raise him =p wish you luck!

-Soadown-
-55G-1 Tiger O(7.25)-1 Pleco(7)-
-30G-2 Dwarf Jellybean Convict Pair-
-30G-Dozens of convict babies
-20G-Yet again more convict babies
-20G-1 Albino Pleco(3)


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

hmmm thanks *Soadown* and by the way one of the best rock bands of my generation IMO


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

kmuda said:


> How many Silver Dollars depends on tank size.
> 
> 55 gallon tank, no room, single Oscar - no other fish.
> 
> ...


IMO, silver dollars should be kept in a minimum group of five. Otherwise they really do not school at all and just hang around in different parts. Five common silvers could easily be done in a 75 with regular water changes.


----------



## Soadown (Jul 14, 2009)

Heck yes they are lol. However ya, the O could probably be the best single kept fish. Just stinks how you can't add others to the tank (even if upgraded). They become spoiled grumpy farts if you do that lol.

It's funny though, my O and pleco both swim near the surface at feeding times. They're all buddy buddy until the O is finished with his in two seconds and the pleco is munchin on his still. He then gets angry at him because he still has food lol. Just funny how fish react to others. The pleco obviously holds his own with his "armor".


----------

